# Excel Werte aus comboboxen übernehmen



## Filterman (26. März 2004)

Hi,

wer kann mir schreiben, wie man Werte aus comboboxen an Excel-Zellen übergibt?


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2004)

Ich kanns Dir in Bezug auf Excel XP sagen, sollte in anderen Versionen gleich sein (zumindest 2000 und 2003)

Wenn du die Combobox aus den Formular-Symbolleisten nimmst:

1) Rechte Maustaste auf deine Combobox und dann Steuerelement formatieren
2) Reiter Steuerung
3) Eingabebereich -> Deine Werte, die in der  Combobox angezeigt werden sollen
4) Zellverknüfpung -> Zelle in der der ausgewählte Eintrag angezeigt werden soll

Hier wird allerdings nur der Index angezeigt ... also zB, dass der 5. Eintrag gefunden wurde, kannst aber mit Excelfunktionen rausfinden, welcher Eintrag das war.

Wenn Du die Combobox aus der Steuerelemte-Toolbox nimmst:


```
Private Sub Worksheet_Activate()
    Tabelle1.ComboBox1.ListFillRange = "A2:A7" //Deine Werte, oder auch selbst hinzugefügte
    Tabelle1.ComboBox1.LinkedCell = "A2:A2" //Zelle in der der ausgewählte Wert angezeigt werden soll
End Sub
```

Hier wird auch der tatsächliche Wert angezeigt und nicht der Index.

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Filterman (26. März 2004)

Danke,

das war eine schnelle Antwort. Da ich aber Anfänger bin weiß ich folgendes enbenfalls nicht.

Bei Deinem ersten Lösungsvorschlag (Combobox aus Formular)
weiß ich nicht wie ich welche Formel schreiben soll, um anstelle
der Zahl den tatsächlichen Wert in die Zelle bekomme.

Bei Deinem zweiten Lösungsvorschlag (Combobox aus VB)
weiß ich nicht wie ich erstmal die Einträge in die Combobox bekomme, die dort zur Auswahl angeboten werden sollen.

Sorry bin leider  Anfänger

Nochmal Danke


----------

